# Erste Hilfe Skill 375



## Pohlgold (20. Mai 2007)

Kann mir wer sagen wo ich nen Lehrer für Erste Hilfe bei der Alianz finde der mich auf 375 Skillt oder ist das dieser Traumchirug in Theramore in Düstermarschen??


----------



## Norkon (20. Mai 2007)

da musst du in die scherbenwelt auf der höllenfeuerhalbinsel in den tempel von thelamat zu burko bei 23/40. der verkäuft dir das buch um deinen skill ausbauen zu können und die bücher für die verbände.


----------



## Gramarye (21. Mai 2007)

joa stimmt...und des uch kostet 5g bzw bei ruf wohlwollend exodar nur 4,50g


----------



## Pohlgold (22. Mai 2007)

Danke leute


----------

